# What kind of fish is this?



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

I inadvertently catch all kinds of juvenile fish while casting or seining for bait and can usually tell what they are.
Having said that, I cant figure out what this little guy is.
I first thought it was a pompano but in comparing it to other photos of baby pomp online, It does not look like any of them.
Any ideas?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

ChrisV will be along shortly.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Atlantic Bumper


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Definitely not a pomp. Pilchard?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Baby crazy fish


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

speck and flounder "fish" bait.


----------



## Jacket38 (Aug 23, 2017)

On the east coast they call them Horn Bellies. They have two sharp fins on their belly with poison like a catfish, so don't grab them. I haven't found anything that will consistently eat them. There have been tons of them around the pass bouys lately


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Atlantic Bumper


Yep - a juvie one in the photo - watch out handling the larger -5-8" ones 

big schools around the mass - sea bouy and patti barge last weekend - filling up the sabiki - I try not to use as bait 
never catch anything off of one - (though not used often) and those anal fin spikes hurt !


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

That little fish looks PISSED OFF.... Kinda reminds me of Stewy when he does that face.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i swear that atlantic bumper looks happier than that pacific bumper.
and you can't catch shit with them either. don't keepum.

jack


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

grouper22 said:


> Atlantic Bumper


That is what I think now after having looked some more.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Last trip to the pier, saw " bait" flashing...loaded up a sabikis with those little spiked demons from fisherman's hell.


----------

